# Pill Bugs With Centipedes. Safe?



## Twilight (Aug 26, 2006)

I've read around that many people keep stuff like pill bugs around inside their invert tanks to clean up any left over foods and that they will also munch down on mites. However, I also read from some searches here that some people noticed or have reported that they will also prey on your inverts while they moult, especially if they can't find a food source.

What do you guys think because I was considering adding a pill bug or two into my centipedes container until I read the bad parts to it. Should I add some pill bugs or should I just leave them out until I definately see some mites or something (I was hoping to add them so I'll never get to that point).

Question? To pill or not to pill?

I've never added pills before because I never really had a big problem with mites, but if I can I would like a way to keep it more clean.


----------



## Alakdan (Aug 26, 2006)

*I would say yes.*

I've placed pill bugs in all my tropical set-up enclosures.  This inluded millies, pedes, Ts, and scorps.  I've never encountered any problems with them sharing the same enclosure.  They are efficient scavengers and would quickly clean up leftovers.  I also observed that they do eat mites.  Although I would still recommend that you pick the remains of dead prey, they are useful in cleaning those hard to reach areas.


----------



## Gigas (Aug 26, 2006)

With a Centi, Nothing is safe! J/k Centi's don't normally leave much mess though do they?


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 26, 2006)

Gigus said:
			
		

> With a Centi, Nothing is safe! J/k Centi's don't normally leave much mess though do they?


they are the messiest of the big three (cent, scorp, tara)


----------



## Gigas (Aug 26, 2006)

well news to me, i'm always told it eats everything and doesn't leave a trace. but in that case i think pill bugs would be great for a centi tank!
(and ive just started feeding my second instar pimps dead crix, they only eat the abdomen so theres body parts all over the tubs!)


----------



## Steven (Aug 26, 2006)

here some small tropical white isopods doing their job  
i never seen a centipede interested in isopods as food,...
i have pillbugs or whatever you call them in all my Scolopendrid-enclosures


----------



## Twilight (Aug 26, 2006)

So would you say that they are harmless to centipedes even if they are hungry and the centipede is vulnerable while moulting? Even 2" baby centipedes?


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2006)

I can only say that i never had a moulting centipede been eaten by any other invert, so far. dunno if it's possible or not with pillbugs


----------



## Scorp guy (Aug 27, 2006)

Twilight said:
			
		

> So would you say that they are harmless to centipedes even if they are hungry and the centipede is vulnerable while moulting? Even 2" baby centipedes?


If they're the same size as the pillbugs we have down here, i think during molting, a pede would definately be vulnerable...these things are good sized lil bugs.


----------



## crashergs (Aug 27, 2006)

steven... you really do like that circular gaussian blue dont ya?


----------



## Steven (Aug 27, 2006)

crashergs said:
			
		

> steven... you really do like that circular gaussian blue dont ya?


blue ? i assume you mean blur ? 

@Scorp guy
i don't know much about pillbugs but what's the natural diet of your locals ?


----------



## Steven Gielis (Aug 27, 2006)

I keep isopods together with my spiderlings. The isopod is about 5 mm and the spiders about 8 mm in diameter. There is just one isopod  with one spiderling. Never had any problem. Not even with molting.


----------



## Twilight (Aug 27, 2006)

You know, just my luck. I see isopods EVERYWHERE, EXCEPT when I really want to find them. Now I can't find any.....sigh....


----------

